# Bunton GS 13



## Buckmaster (Sep 17, 2019)

Despite being relatively new to this whole lawn care obsession, I knew a reel mower was in my future. I just love the low cut and striped look. Most of them around here are expensive or broken. I came across this for a killer price and couldn't walk away from it so i put it in my truck and it's mine now.
It's very hard finding information on it, no user manual, no parts..nothing. I think it was an experimental time for Bunton as it looks like a short lived production (relabeled Tsuchiya really) for them. 
It was used to maintain a private backyard putting green for the last 20 years. It starts on 1 pull, idles amazingly and everything works. I *********** the blades so it should cut better than it did when I tested it, at that time it wouldn't cut paper. It's a bit of a beast to turn but I think with some practice I'll make it look less cumbersome and hopefully it helps bring my lawn to the next level.




Is


----------



## Coreyox32 (Sep 9, 2021)

I have the same mower. Is your still up and running?


----------



## Seaski (5 mo ago)

Do you have an owners Manual. I have the same mower.


----------



## Coreyox32 (Sep 9, 2021)

Wish I could say I did. Got mine working perfectly by trial and error what's the issue with yours?


----------



## Coreyox32 (Sep 9, 2021)

But if you want to sell
The grass box I'm your guy


----------

